

Apple donates $500,000 to Silicon Valley anti-poverty group - tmoretti
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2014/05/05/apple-donates-antipoverty/

======
subdane
Apple (et al the total is $10M) is going to get some blowback for giving so
little given their cash reserves. But it's a great gesture and a great start.
The long term solution is going to require more vision than charitable giving
in my opinion. How can tech meaningfully impact regular Americans in their
endeavors? Awesome devices, free email and messaging is incredible, don't get
me wrong. But, for example, the car companies of the previous century also
lifted a middle class and gave them an opportunity to raise a family, send
their kids to school and have a stake in the country's future. I don't have
the answers, but I do know lots of working class folks need more (and better)
job opps.

